# G4003g Cross Slide Gib Lubrication



## jjtgrinder (Sep 25, 2016)

The right oil port is blocked by the cross slide gib. Drill a hole or not (in the gib)?


----------



## rgray (Sep 26, 2016)

No the gib slides with the cross slide so the oil is going to the correct place. The oil goes right on top of the gib right?


----------



## jjtgrinder (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes, you are correct, the gib slides with the CS.  My concern is that the gib in question covers/blocks the oil port.  On the opposite side of the CS, the oil hole is directly over the CS  sliding surfaces(gib) for that side.  When you oil the port on that side, oil seeps directly into the mating surfaces.  I'm not sure that there will be adequate pressure from the oil can to push the oil past the "blocked" port to the sliding surfaces that need the oil.


----------

